# Text über ein Bild schreiben



## msforce (28. April 2005)

Ich will eine seite erstellen in welcher einige Fragen per Optionsschalter in eine Datenbank eingetragen werden sollen. Nun hab ich das PHP Script und will die einzelnen Fragen einrahmen lassen, doch wenn ich das Bild einfüge dann verdrängt es den Text immer. Muss ich das Bild zum Hintergrund hinzufügen? Oder Muss ich die Eigenschaften des .jpg ändern oder ist gar .jpg das falsche Format? 

 mfg


----------



## ShadowMan (28. April 2005)

Hi!

Dazu würde ich einfach CSS verwenden. Dort gibt es den Befehl *float*. Such einfach mal danach oder schau bei http://www.css4you.de vorbei. Dort wird es meines Erachtens prima erklärt!

Lg,
Manuel


----------

